# FS:Hagen 66G,lid,stand,CaribSea sand



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey everyone,after setting up my 100G acrylic aquarium ive decided to sell my other tank.Its seen water only once,no scratches or deep marks on it(glass),black trim is still there and in good shape.It has its original lid(marina) but no light strip, has a stick on thermometer on the onside,and comes with a very well built stand.

Measurements for the aquarium are: 48.25"X16.25"X20.25"
Measurements for the stand are: 52"X 19.5"X 19.5"X19.5"

Asking $85.00 for the aquarium,lid,&stand 
CaribSea sand X2 10lbs(added extra in there) $10.00 each,X1 25lbs $15.00 SOLD SOLD SOLD !

Ive had a few questions regarding the Caribsea sand,its inert and should be used for freshwater setups.I doubt it will work in a saltwater setup.You would have to look into that.Name of ths sand is "Crystal river" if anyone wants stats on the size of the sand on their website.Some pics are posted in my Wild tefe post if you wanna see what it looks like.Great product,easy to work with and clean,and very natural.I did add a few pebbles to it,which i tried to get all of them out once i rinsed it several times,so you may find a piece or two in there.

Any questions PM me,all these items are available for pickup.I cannot transport at the current moment.No other equipment is available with it.Pics will follow up once i charge my camera.

Thx, Luke

As requested by a few, heres a few photos of the stand and aquarium after it was empty and getting cleaned up


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Luke, 
you're killing me here...that's a great deal, but the money I save on it won't pay for the tent I'll be sleeping in in the backyard if I bring another tank home!!!:bigsmile::bigsmile:

Rich


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

:lol: sleeping in the backyard ouch! Thanks buddy,just hope someone picks it up and uses it instead of sitting outside



rich16 said:


> Luke,
> you're killing me here...that's a great deal, but the money I save on it won't pay for the tent I'll be sleeping in in the backyard if I bring another tank home!!!:bigsmile::bigsmile:
> 
> Rich


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Posted a few pictures, i will respond in a first come, first serve order.I will also reply to all pm's as well, thanks for the interest.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

CaribSea sand is now all sold ! Tank,stand,lid still available


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol...agree with Rich....must......resist..... 

Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks buddy,its just sitting outside on my patio now along with the stand.Could use a good thorough cleaning 



adanac50 said:


> Lol...agree with Rich....must......resist.....
> 
> Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Is there anyone here looking for a well kept Hagen 66G?  I will consider trades for equipment(Eheim cansiter) if anyone has one kicking around!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dropped it down to $85.00 for aquarium,stand,and lid! Want this off my patio


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Gimme 3 days I gotta sell my desk, relocate my bed, rework my plumbing, oh and blackmail my parents... >.< SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tempted....


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Bumping it up!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Bumping it up,if anyone comes by and twists my arm a bit i might drop the price down a bit more


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump again, theres no issues with this tank and it only saw water once in its lifetime.Would be a nice pickup for someone starting off or a spare,just looking to help a member out!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Tank is now sold to a nice member!


----------

